# Film styles on Nikon DSLRs



## PhilBurton (Nov 10, 2017)

Shoot Film Styles On Your Nikon In-Camera, For Free

I haven't had a chance yet to try these styles on my D3, so it's an FYI only at this time.

Phil Burton


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice option, unfortunately it's works only on JPG files


----------



## clee01l (Nov 10, 2017)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Nice option, unfortunately it's works only on JPG files


In Camera picture controls only are applied using the in camera software to produce JPEGs.  Adobe has mimic'd the standard picture controls for Nikon and the equivalent standard controls of other manufacturers so the you can shoot and import RAW into LR. There are plenty of LR develop presets that replicate the Film Styles offered here.


----------

